# Uber’s offensive tweet



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not a good look lol


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Damn autocorrect! LOL


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not a good look lol


Holy Moly Batman!!!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Whoa! Damage control would have been to delete the tweet and not acknowledge that it was a offensive attack. Then deal with the backlash if the post went viral. Uber making amateur moves.


----------



## potato (Oct 10, 2018)

That had to have been a driver that lost his boost and infiltrated their social media department to bring them down from the 
inside


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Apparently the guy changed his Twitter display name, tweeted to Uber's support bot, got the reply he knew would come, and changed his name back. That is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I knew It! Jk, serves them right for again being a tech company that has 0 accountability. 

Think about it. They are in the food delivery business, but they have no clue when food is actually picked up and delivered. Their stupidity is truly uncanny.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Par for the course with Uber Support.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Apparently the guy changed his Twitter display name, tweeted to Uber's support bot, got the reply he knew would come, and changed his name back. That is all kinds of awesome.


We all need to do this with various bad words. Let it go viral and blow up till it makes the evening news.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, $90 billion company right there.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow. I didn't know anyone at uber spoke English but the drivers!


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

Oops! Looks like they let outsourcing takeover the Twitter account, too.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Maybe the employee was AA( not the ticker symbol for Alcoa), then it should not be a issue ??


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I love whoever did that to Uber.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Apparently the guy changed his Twitter display name, tweeted to Uber's support bot, got the reply he knew would come, and changed his name back. That is all kinds of awesome.


It was so easy Im surprised it took this long for someone to do it


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Probably one of the UP drivers, who got deactivated or had his surge taken away.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Apparently the guy changed his Twitter display name, tweeted to Uber's support bot, got the reply he knew would come, and changed his name back. That is all kinds of awesome.


That is surprising Twitter lets a dirty word like that through. They should consult with our forums admins - this forum would replace that name with @ characters. LOL


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rohit's going to be deactivated for this


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_"Now *there's* a company we can stand behind. Looking forward to your IPO"_
- Imperial Wizard, KKK


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

The technology company rides again!!


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

This reminds me of the "Bigger Navy" Yahoo typo from a few years back.
Black Twitter had me in tears for a week straight. Ugh, so funny.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not a good look lol


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not a good look lol


Post this on Facebook, tweeter and all network tweeter accounts. Most importantly to NAACP. Perfect pre IPO scandal.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

What color was the bot that sent that tweet ?

That is what really matters. Bots misappropriating someone else's culture are evil.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

What a minute...? Bots answer our Uber emails?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uber's AI has went racist!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

So apparently something similar happened a year and a half ago too, except this time it was more deliberate....
https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59aeeb16e4b0b5e53101704e


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not a good look lol


What's offensive, that they asked for a deep and meaningful?

.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Brahahaha! 

Shoot, just spit coffee on my phone. Dammit!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The poster is a recent graduate of the Trump College of Tweeting.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Apparently the guy changed his Twitter display name, tweeted to Uber's support bot, got the reply he knew would come, and changed his name back. That is all kinds of awesome.


Or it was the support rep in India.


----------



## Coco The Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> That is surprising Twitter lets a dirty word like that through. They should consult with our forums admins - this forum would replace that name with @ characters. LOL


Actually it is not considered a dirty word by the US media. You will notice it doesn't get bleeped.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Someone should file a class action against Tesla for discrimination. Not kidding. 
The other night while coming out of a restaurant trying to showoff with valet I used the Enhanced Summon which directs the car to drive itself to me. The car was at end of driveway, started to drive itself around making its way to me. Everyone was amazed. Suddenly a black dude dressed in black suit decided to walk across the driveway and my car would not stop. Holy crap. 
I called Tesla and they admitted that sensors and cameras sometimes don't differentiate dark colors.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Someone should file a class action against Tesla for discrimination. Not kidding.
> The other night while coming out of a restaurant trying to showoff with valet I used the Enhanced Summon which directs the car to drive itself to me. The car was at end of driveway, started to drive itself around making its way to me. Everyone was amazed. Suddenly a black dude dressed in black suit decided to walk across the driveway and my car would not stop. Holy crap.
> I called Tesla and they admitted that sensors and cameras sometimes don't differentiate dark colors.


Yes, this going to be a huge problem in Saudia Arabia. You are going to have all those babes walking around head to toe in black at night and Tosla cars are going to be confused - am I about to commit a religious hate crime, a colour hate crime or an international incident?

.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

potato said:


> That had to have been a driver that lost his boost and infiltrated their social media department to bring them down from the
> inside


why would you say that? It is within the character of Uber to write this sort of thing. If anyone can argue that Uber has a moral and ethical compass that is beneficial to society then you likely believe Trump has never told a lie to the American public. One thing I found when working with Millennials is that they don't really care about quality of their work (spelling, grammar, etc) as it just isn't a priority for them. I found the Tweet completely offensive but not at all out of character for an offensive company.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Someone should file a class action against Tesla for discrimination. Not kidding.
> The other night while coming out of a restaurant trying to showoff with valet I used the Enhanced Summon which directs the car to drive itself to me. The car was at end of driveway, started to drive itself around making its way to me. Everyone was amazed. Suddenly a black dude dressed in black suit decided to walk across the driveway and my car would not stop. Holy crap.
> I called Tesla and they admitted that sensors and cameras sometimes don't differentiate dark colors.


Here in the South they call that roadkill.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Whoa! Damage control would have been to delete the tweet and not acknowledge that it was a offensive attack. Then deal with the backlash if the post went viral. Uber making amateur moves.


You're a politician, right?


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

MoneyMitch said:


> So apparently something similar happened a year and a half ago too, except this time it was more deliberate....
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59aeeb16e4b0b5e53101704e





The Article said:


> Adding insult to injury, she'd ordered an Uber for her sister minutes earlier so she could get to work. That meant her sister would get a ride from a driver who would call her "*****," mistakenly believing that was her actual first name.


This is likely the greatest thing I have read today. I wish I was that driver!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

25 years sold and lives in SF......doesn't know how to tip either it seems.....surprised the customer's real name was not KAREN.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Adding insult to injury, she’d ordered an Uber for her sister minutes earlier so she could get to work. That meant her sister would get a ride from a driver who would call her “*****,” mistakenly believing that was her actual first name.

Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joe Biden must be the new spokesman.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Yea I didn't see this last year, not finding none of this humorous.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Adding insult to injury, she'd ordered an Uber for her sister minutes earlier so she could get to work. That meant her sister would get a ride from a driver who would call her "@@@@@," mistakenly believing that was her actual first name.
> 
> Lol


I would like to believe drivers would have common sense but after all these years driving, I am thinking 51% would operate as normal and address the rider as biatch. &#128580;


----------

